# Game trail pictures!!!!!



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

Its about that time of year! I am wanting to see all of the game trail pictures. Post them and tell us what county. 

I will start it off with one from last year. I am waiting on him to show back up.
Zavala County


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

also last years pic..

This deer will never been seen on trail cam again.


----------



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

*WOW*

..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Wont see him anymore*

Bell Co. Biggins! Nice lil 8 pointer!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

non typial normangee tx


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*ibtbone*

*What the heck? That's non typical, hard hat, safety vest & snake guards*.* LOL*


----------



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

*Anything else?*

???


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

*Got this bad boy still in the growing stage!*

Growing


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

*Same deer as above*

Deer


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

*Same deer as above*

South of Kingsville, Tx


----------



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

*Thats a good looking deer!!*

!!!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

ibtbone said:


> non typial normangee tx


Unless I am mistaken, that pic right there is MONEY. I think the guy is laying seismic cable to do testing for oil and gas. And Normangee is hot right now. So if the camera owner owns the mineral rights, in a year or two he should be able to pony up for any deer he might want.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Unless I am mistaken, that pic right there is MONEY. I think the guy is laying seismic cable to do testing for oil and gas. And Normangee is hot right now. So if the camera owner owns the mineral rights, in a year or two he should be able to pony up for any deer he might want.


Yup...laying seismic cable. I did it for a couple months in Pa...saw some beautiful scenery....but that's the worts job ever. Should have got a check just for them coming out.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Unless I am mistaken, that pic right there is MONEY. I think the guy is laying seismic cable to do testing for oil and gas. And Normangee is hot right now. So if the camera owner owns the mineral rights, in a year or two he should be able to pony up for any deer he might want.


you are right, same thing happened about 2 years ago, not my land, i just lease it for hunting,


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

He's packing


----------



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

*Pretty big pig*

.


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

Hog!!


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

I just like this pic!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*pics*

here is a couple


----------



## southtexhunter (May 8, 2013)

*Great Pics!!!*

Nice buck!!

Huge Hog!!

I have always wanted a fox mount


----------

